
Charter Suffers Worst Selloff in Nine Years After Shedding Subscribers - jnordwick
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-04-27/charter-suffers-worst-rout-in-nine-years-as-it-sheds-subscribers
======
jjeaff
Good. They bought my isp and jacked up my prices (and did this to countless
others as well of course).

Who would have thought that it could get worse than Time Warner.

I'm glad to see that CEO Rutledge's idea of playing hardball with customers
and not allowing them to extend or take advantage of promotional offers is not
paying off.

I paid $60 a month with tw and would call in every year and extend that offer
by explaining that I would consider going with the DSL provider. Annoying, but
better than the standard $90 a month.

Rutledge came in and killed that saying that those customers are undesirable.
[http://stopthecap.com/2017/05/24/get-better-deal-
charterspec...](http://stopthecap.com/2017/05/24/get-better-deal-
charterspectrum-2017/)

Sure, if you are selling a low margin product and not making money on those
long time customers that makes sense. But data has almost zero marginal cost
once you've got the pipe hooked up and the autodraft payments flowing.

Their refusal to not offer to extend to me, a long time customer, the same
offer they are giving to all their new customers caused me to cancel with them
and switch to a slower DSL connection, just out of spite.

I suspect by these numbers that I am not alone. And they don't appear to bear
out the idea that they would make more money by gouging a smaller set of
willing customers either.

------
downrightmike
A stagnating industry stagnates even further by acquiring time warner and
another cable company. They have a far inferior product and their services are
some of the most out of date and customer service is rage inducing for their
customers. They can't compete in spite of having more money and a longer track
record in the field.

~~~
wand3r
They can't compete because that would require a _competitor_

